# 56 Days



## mrbeezly (Jun 20, 2009)

I'm 56 days into my grow and am wondering what I should expect.  The subjects are about waiste high, (3.5ft.) Tallest down to around 2.5.  What should I be looking for at this time???


----------



## mrbeezly (Jun 20, 2009)

trying to get some pics in here but am not having any luck..  Anyone care to shed some intelligence my way???


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jun 20, 2009)

Click ' go advanced' then click the paperclip to the right of the smiling face.

That lets you put pics up 

Jpegs no Bitmap :aok:

eace:


----------



## mrbeezly (Jun 20, 2009)

does this work?


----------



## mrbeezly (Jun 20, 2009)

and another??


----------



## mrbeezly (Jun 20, 2009)

So here we have my stuff.  Like I said, 56 days since the seedlings hit earth.  WHo can tell me what I need to start looking for and opinions on progress?????


----------



## phatpharmer (Jun 20, 2009)

They look good so far, as far as yield there's just to many variables that mother nature throws at us, I yield differently by years as the weather is never the same year in and year out! Thats why I love indoor growing so much I control everything I'm Mother Nature in my House (LOL) that way I no what yield I'm gatting pretty much all the time! Like I said earlier outdoors is a crapp shoot it all depends on Mother Nature, hope that helps alittle your well on your way though keep up the nice grow!

                                                 Phatpharmer


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jun 20, 2009)

Yes your pictures are working fine :aok:

Jpegs let people click on them and they show full size 

Your at the mercy of nature at the moment, keep doing what your doing, the greenery you have is healthy and looking good, well done 

In about 4 weeks maybe 6, you will know the sex, and if its a girl ....

Holy shizazzle, you are in for a monster :shocked: 

I agree with Phat, some years will produce Lbs and some lesser years Ounces.

Is your area of the world sunny?

If so, send some over to the UK, get rid of thid flipping cloud that seems to hang around forever :fid: 

 

eace:


----------



## mrbeezly (Jun 20, 2009)

I'm in S.C. ad we have had plenty of rain the past few weeks.  Around 100 out now.  Looks like we're headed for a dry spell for about a week now, but 
H20 isn't a prob.  When should I expect flowering t o get started????


----------



## mrbeezly (Jun 20, 2009)

Missed your note in cyberspace, passed right by me.  The pic is of 5 plants about 18 inches apart, but they're getting together.  I figure I'll make some room for them when the balls start hangin'.  Gettin' a danky sniff outta all of'em tho...


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jun 20, 2009)

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> In about 4 weeks maybe 6, you will know the sex


 
eace:


----------



## mrbeezly (Jun 20, 2009)

at 3.5 ft. high, am I in the ballpark for success?


----------



## phatpharmer (Jun 20, 2009)

Patience young grass hopper your well on your way, 3.5 ft this early in the season you'll have a monster!

                                                                         Phatpharmer


----------



## mrbeezly (Jun 20, 2009)

One thing I do have is patience.   I could just wait and watch, but I thought it would be smart to ask questions so that I could have an idea of what I'm watching for.....  Thanx for all of your input.  Keep slipping me knowledge, I like it..


----------



## 420benny (Jun 20, 2009)

Welcome mrbeezly! That color green is just what you are looking for. Too much nitrogen makes it darker green. A lack of nitrogen turns them yellow. The first pic looks more indica than the second pic. Where did the seeds come from?


----------



## mrbeezly (Jun 20, 2009)

Seeds came from a member here.  Guy I grew up with.  He's out west now...


----------



## Johnnyrotten123 (Jun 20, 2009)

Lookin great bro, like we talked, look into the foxfarm nutes if u haven't already, -they're gunna be trees man, be safe!! Looks like u got it-later on in a few months, ya gunna weed out the males- then you'll kinda know what your smoke yield will be-these guys r great on here, peace-Rotten


----------



## mrbeezly (Jun 20, 2009)

Figured you'd ease by sooner or later....Good to hear from ya. Take it you got my mail....


----------



## mrbeezly (Jun 21, 2009)

So for these next few weeks what should my goals be????  Keep wet and just watch???


----------



## Johnnyrotten123 (Jun 21, 2009)

Take cuttings /clone/label--- look into lst training em-topping em-read more


----------



## smokybear (Jun 21, 2009)

Have you starte giving nutes or anything? They look good but a little nutes won't hurt. Fox Farms makes great nutrients. Just my thoughts. Keep up the good work and keep us posted. Take care and be safe.


----------



## FlyingNatural (Jun 21, 2009)

good stuff so far,let us hope you don't have a sausage party in your garden  cross your fingers and hope for pubes  GOOD LUCK


----------



## mrbeezly (Jun 21, 2009)

How's this look?

Hoping that the sausage hangs low somewhere other than in my garden.  I gotta believe that there is she in here for sure.  Everyone keep a good thought for me and we can watch her show her pretty little face.  This is one time I'm actually loking for a fat *****....

I wanna put a skunk in my garden.  And she'll scent my yard with her pungent aroma....


----------



## Jake2635 (Jun 21, 2009)

That would depend on where it was grown,inside or outside?????????


----------



## mrbeezly (Jun 21, 2009)

outside

Hey Jake,
I believe the "Woods" in the background kinda gives it away....


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jun 22, 2009)

Looking perfectly healthy MrB 

eace:


----------



## mrbeezly (Jun 22, 2009)

East Coast


----------



## mrbeezly (Jun 22, 2009)

With 5 plants and the temp. being around 95 - 100 daily, how much water should they get per day.  I usually wet them early in morning and then again in afternoon. I'm looking for gallons/day here...Thanx!!!!


----------



## mrbeezly (Jun 28, 2009)

OK.  The tops are trying to get "bushy"???   How many times shoud I top them?  Seems like I'mgetting some very accelerated growth around the tops.


----------



## SherwoodForest (Jun 29, 2009)

Don't water every day. Top it as much as you want, just not after budding starts.


----------



## mrbeezly (Jul 25, 2009)

Ok.  Today is day ninety.  A ******* tree fell on my plants about a week ago.  Took one out completely, and well...kinda took another one out too.  Funny thing is they are beginning to show sex now, and those two were leaning to the male side, so I didn't lose much...  One plant has little buds forming all over.  Each about an inch long and covered with white hairs.  Another is trying to form buds, but not like the other one, and it has these crasy waxy like white hairs coming out.  Anyone have any idea where this is headed???


----------



## ftw2012 (Jul 25, 2009)

sorry to hear about your loss...


----------



## daddyo (Jul 25, 2009)

mrbeezly said:
			
		

> it has these crasy waxy like white hairs coming out.  Anyone have any idea where this is headed???



got piccies?


----------



## mrbeezly (Aug 13, 2009)

Trying to get this pic in


----------



## HippyInEngland (Aug 13, 2009)

Way out of focus but she is flowering 

eace:


----------



## mrbeezly (Aug 13, 2009)

Yeah.  My camera sux.  Battery probably low.  I'll get a charge and get some more..


----------



## mrbeezly (Aug 13, 2009)

I can't seem to focus correctly, so I've done the best I can.  However it really is a pretty sight  up close...
127 days 40 to go


----------



## Johnnyrotten123 (Aug 13, 2009)

Nice job!! Dude, i can't remember the strain. I though sativa dom. BUT, this pic has got me scratching. You still have a ways to go but definitely fun part now. I Use a jewelers loupe to check trich color and when to harvest. Theres links on this site pointing u. Mostly cloudy, with good bit of amber is where i like to harvest. Agin read up. Now Mr. B-patience is now gunna be your enemy  lol--- test sparingly(sp)!! Haha, good job bro, and keep your MOUTH shut!! Hey ineed to talk to u about something from when i was back there-Later-Rotten


----------



## mrbeezly (Aug 13, 2009)

Correction.......108 not 127.  I counted a couple of fingers thrice....


----------



## mrbeezly (Aug 23, 2009)

Day 118.  Would appreciate any feedback anyone could give as to how the girls are looking...




Finding hard to wait until the frost...


----------



## Hick (Aug 23, 2009)

mrbeezly said:
			
		

> Day 118.  Would appreciate any feedback anyone could give as to how the girls are looking...
> 
> View attachment 128103


...."STELLAR"!!


----------



## Johnnyrotten123 (Aug 23, 2009)

Very nice


----------



## oldsman (Aug 24, 2009)

WOW!:holysheep: :aok:


----------

